# Another country gas station



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Been out of Commision for awhile with severe neck problems not much has changed but at least I can build sometimes now.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Glad you are feeling better and able to build again. :cheers2:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you Milton,love building these things,these picture don't begin to show all the detail I put into these.


----------



## Notyourhero (Jul 4, 2019)

bucwheat said:


> Been out of Commision for awhile with severe neck problems not much has changed but at least I can build sometimes now.
> View attachment 259379


Outstanding!!!! Have you tried a Chiropractor? I have had problems with my skeleton I eventually went to something more advance. Here's a link I can't even tell you how well it made me.





 :smile2:


----------



## Notyourhero (Jul 4, 2019)

bucwheat said:


> Been out of Commision for awhile with severe neck problems not much has changed but at least I can build sometimes now.
> View attachment 259379



Please tell me is this 1/64 scale? Do you sell any of your works?


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry,i have not answered your question,my headaches
came back so i do little building ,it is 1:24th scale and yes i sell them,mostly locally. I dont know if we are allowed to sell them on this forum or not . I have close to 70 different dios mostly Gas stations and old country stores,i have posted many here on this forum amd hope to keep building. I have built requests for local historical buildings.






a local burger joint that is 60 years old and an old country store built in the 1930's.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

this is the country store,both took over a month to build but the buyers were very happy with the results.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I do go to a chiropractor for my neck but these head aches are something other than my neck,but you are right i need to see if he can help with these problems ,maybe he can do what the Doctors dont seem to have a clue on.


----------

